# Would You Be an Ideal Leader/Politician?



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

Let's say hypothetically....there were no bureaucratic constraints, etc. And that you had the raw, fundamental education needed to technically qualify for the position to lead the country (I don't say president, because I still associate that with bureaucracy, limited power, etc).

If you had the opportunity and desire, do you truly think you'd be competent at leading your country?

What do you think you'd be able to achieve? 

I ask because NTs seem the most vocal regarding dissatisfaction with politics, and am curious as to what you think you could do differently.


----------



## waauw (Jan 12, 2012)

I think I would use politics to pursue my own political and economical theoretical ideas, which would off course constantly change over time... 

So in a sense I would be a good leader as I would pursue a perfect system, but I don't think I have the right working attitude for it and I don't think the people would like me. People commonly want their personal short term interests realised, when it is in fact the long term interests for the country in it's whole which matters.


----------



## MyName (Oct 23, 2009)

Yes, but no one would vote for me.


----------



## Chipps (Jun 1, 2011)

I wouldn't mind though it would have to be about something I cared about. I would much rather be an political activist and change the laws regarding child custody and no fault divorces. Other political issue leave me dizzy.


----------



## nreynolds1990 (Jan 8, 2012)

Is there an ideal? "Suppose you are an idiot, and suppose you are a member of Congress. But I repeat myself" - Mark Twain


----------



## Abraxas (May 28, 2011)

I think I would not be an ideal leader.

I would be a _real_ leader.

I would not represent the ideals of the people.

I would represent the reality of the situation and the futures of the people involved in it.

But people do not follow leaders who they think do not represent them.

Therefore, I will never be a leader.


----------



## boblikesoup (Nov 26, 2011)

Ruling the world is my wet dream. I'm Enneagram Type One ENTJ so yea... utopia here we come.


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

No. I would suck ass.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

I a half-assed charming nerd is ideal, then YES.


----------



## theaustinknight (Dec 29, 2011)

Yes, but no one would vote for me, because I wouldn't promise an endless stream of sunshine, rainbows, and kitties.

Pragmatism works, but nobody wants to believe in it.


----------



## ENTJam (Nov 15, 2010)

"Leading your country", I believe, is too big of an idea - I mean, sure, I'd love to have a say on all matters... but I don't think I'd be the most competent on ALL matters. I'd need assistants. But hey, Mr./Ms. Assistant: if I tell you OTHERWISE, you shall DO OTHERWISE.


----------



## pepperpotts (Aug 2, 2011)

Perhaps...


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

Not now, but in future, once I've worked out all the little flaws of mine that would seriously get in the way of running a country properly? Yes, I do think I'd be good; ideal, on the other hand, changes from person to person. Most people, given that much power, would act according to their _own_ ideal, but not everyone will agree. So, in my mind, I _would_ be ideal; I can't say whether or not everyone else would say the same, but history would ultimately be the judge of that.

Hypothetically speaking, of course.


----------

